
Turbo Pascal navigational aids that saved my life in 1991 - pmarin
https://github.com/timonoko/sextant/blob/master/README.md
======
matte_black
I find it amazing he was recording video of his trip from 1991, the camera
must have been huge!

~~~
walrus01
Huge compared to a modern camera, but probably not vhs or betamax size
gargantuan. Hi8 or vhs-c format cameras existed in 1991.

------
justbaker
This is some code that I could just enjoy reading for probably hours.

------
gnarbarian
more submissions like this please!

------
DonHopkins
"The devilish tide current appeared to be totally random and followed none of
the god-given rules and laws."

Bill O'Reilly: I'll tell you why it's not a scam. In my opinion, all right?
Tide goes in, tide goes out. Never a miscommunication. You can't explain that.
You can explain why the tide goes in…

David Silverman: Tide goes in, tide goes out…?

O'Reilly: Yeah, see, the water — the tide comes in and it goes out, Mr.
Silverman. It always comes in…

Silverman: Maybe it's Thor up on Mount Olympus who's making the tides go in
and out…

O’Reilly: No no, but you can’t explain that… you can’t explain it…

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb3AFMe2OQY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb3AFMe2OQY)

------
stmw
Am I the only one who, upon reading the title, thought it was about menu
shortcuts? (It's not). Talk about feeling silly...

------
avodonosov
Some lisp files there too. Interesting.

~~~
avodonosov
Most likely targeting his own Lisp implementation:
[https://github.com/timonoko/nokolisp](https://github.com/timonoko/nokolisp)

------
walrus01
Look, I'm sure this is cool and all, but British Columbia is a LOT of
wilderness. You can get lost in the back country pretty easily if you don't
know what you're doing, and you can also lose your life ocean kayaking without
proper local knowledge. Every year there's a ton of news about clueless
tourists who either vanish or have to be rescued by SAR.

"Then I started paddling from Vancouver city to the west in 1991. I did not
understand them tides. I did not know you can get pretabulated tables. I was
paddling against tides most of the time. Somewhere between Kelsey Bay and
Telegraph Cove there was 2 weeks period of fog and rain. I totally lost it. I
was running out of food."

How on Earth do you think to go on a multi week ocean kayaking trip and not
take tide tables.

~~~
themodelplumber
There's a line of thought that highly original thinkers can be so biased
toward "I can figure it out myself"\--that is, they get so many happy brain
chemicals from the activity, or whatever--that referential thinking becomes
their critical blind spot. Referential thinking involves consulting others'
measurements and advice; tide tables fall into that category.

Once you build your own navigational mental model and realize you know how to
navigate from first principles, as he did, I'm sure it becomes almost
intoxicatingly tempting to get out into open water.

~~~
ilkkao
The author has many other similar trip reports on his home page at
[https://timonoko.github.io/](https://timonoko.github.io/). In the 1992 report
(in Finnish) he already says that the tide chart and vhf radio are must haves.
At least he wasn't too stubborn.

